# Setup for Bass & Inshore species



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Would a 7wt or 8wt be ideal for catching bass and reds/trout ?

I had someone tell me 6wt but i think thats too light but i'm a baitcasting googan that knows the minimum about fly fishing. 

It would be used probably 75-80% in freshwater, the rest in salt.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

7wt will do the job you describe. Then again the 8wt is kind of an SUV of fly rods, a good all around choice.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

RUFcaptain is correct. The 8wt may cast against the wind better IMHO but I have never used one... I have caught some very big reds on my 8wt and it did not cost an arm and a leg like my other 8wt..


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

*rod size*

an 8wt or 9 would be best for saltwater. It will also work fine for Bass. It's better to have too much rod than not enough. The wind and larger flies really need the bigger rod. Also if you are throwing big deer hair poppers for bass a 9wt isn't too much.
You can always go down to a smaller leader to throw smaller flies for beam. So a nice mid flex(not too fast) 8wt would be my recommendation. Depending on your budget there are a lot of good rods to choose from.

Good luck and good fishing


----------



## cesar medina (Oct 14, 2014)

Not sure if you made up your mind, but my 7wt does the trick. Across and against the wind and handles pretty big flies. I tandem rig a deep water clouser and a clouser with bead chain eyes. Lately a popper-dropper has been working for bass, but thats my area

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Not that I do things the right way, but I have 7 and 8 wt rods and use the same line for each. I think a seven weight generic line rating is something like 185gr. And the 8wt 210gr. Just over a 10% difference. 

I have not fished a whole lot for LMB. I have fished quite a bit for redfish and other inshore species and either weight Rod works pretty well. I've never fished a 6wt. I don't think I'd want to toss heavier or fluffy flies in the wind with any five weight I've used. 

Windier days, you will like to have more rod. Calm days maybe less. I just don't see going after redfish, at least on the upper coast, as the most technical of fisheries. You don't have to have amazing skills with the rod or have the latest and greatest gear to have success. Any Rod that you can put a weightless or lightly weighted size 2 -6 something out 45 feet or so basically on target, maybe less distance some days, and that should put you in the game. Finding fish to throw at is the challenge many days. Bigger fish might take you into the backing, but either weight Rod should be enough to subdue the redfish I've come across in our marshes and bays. 

There isnt just one fisherman, one way to cast, one way to fish. If you really get into fly fishing, it can be very personal. You don't have to play follow the leader. There are folks that go after reds with 5wts. Some use 9wts. Louisiana, you will see 10wts because the fish are so big. Some like ultra fast action rods. I like my slower shorter fiberglass rod. Am I wrong? Not for me. Shorter rods excel in tight places. The Sage BASS 2 line are 7'11", my CGR 7-8wt is 7'6". I use it because it's fun to swing all day, it fits nicely in my Commander, fiberglass is tough, and you get such a nice bend with a fish on. I'm I going to show up in the Seychelles with this rod, no probably not. But wading a flat it makes sense having a longer rod. 

Maybe this is too much information, but I dont think enough is said about actions, lengths, materials, and where and how this all gets used. So many just sign up for the 9' foot, fast action, most expensive graphite cannon they can afford when it may not fit their cast (that hasn't even developed yet) , their situation, or how they like to fish. It's very tough when you haven't fly fished before to pick the right rod at the outset. It's like trying to pick out whom your going to date and marry at 24 when you are 14. This is just one fly fisherman's perspective. As they say, your mileage might vary.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rippin_drag said:


> Would a 7wt or 8wt be ideal for catching bass and reds/trout ?
> ....
> 
> It would be used probably 75-80% in freshwater, the rest in salt.


Just saw this and wondering what you decided, Rippin_?

Really, you can't go wrong with either...but I use a 7 wt as a general purpose rod for a lot of freshwater fly fishing....not only bass, but all kinds of warm water fish and its my go to choice for cold water like trout, steelhead, grayling, char, small salmon, etc.

In the salt, on days when the wind allows, I prefer it for bonefish and other flats fish over the 8 wt...and when the wind is up, I go with a 9 wt also over the 8 wt.

Broke my only 8wt a few years ago and never replaced it.....and have never wished I had it....but there are many different ways one can skin that cat.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Haven't gotten anything yet. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I own a 6wt and an 8wt...if I could only have one, I'd get a 7wt.


----------

